# STEP7 V5.4 SP3 unter Vista



## Earny (3 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
bei uns in der Schule haben wir seit einigen Monaten STEP7 V5.4 SP3. Die Optionspakete S7-Graph, SCL und PLCSim sind auch dabei.
Schulen, die 12 Lizenzen erwerben, dürfen ihren Schülern bzw. Studierenden eine 365-Tage-Version austeilen.
Deshalb muss ich jetzt öfter die Frage beantworten, ob STEP7 V5.4 SP3 unter Vista läuft. Was soll ich den Jungs sagen? Ich habe schon mal im Forum nachgesehen - vielleicht nicht gründlich genug.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## Sven_HH (3 Mai 2008)

kuckst Du http://support.automation.siemens.c...slib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=8250891&caller=view

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Earny (3 Mai 2008)

Danke Sven HH!

Diese Antwort habe ich befürchtet. Die Jungs haben natürlich nur Vista Home, allenfalls Vista Home Premium auf ihren Rechnern. Diese Betriebssysteme werden neuen Rechnern häufig mitgegeben. Business und Ultimate kosten richtig Geld.
Ist damit wirklich nichts zu machen?

Warum benötigt STEP7 eigentlich die Vista-Business- oder Vista-Ultimate-Versionen? Gibt es dafür einen akzeptablen Grund? Außer dass es für Siemens etwas teurer wäre, STEP7 auch unter den Home-Ausgaben zu testen.

Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass STEP7 V5.2 und STEP7 V5.2 SP1 auch unter WinXp Home liefen, obwohl die dafür nicht freigegeben waren. Jedenfalls hat es bei uns nie Probleme gegeben. 
Bei STEP7 V5.4 SP3 und Vista Home bzw. Vista Home Premium liegen die Hürden vielleicht nur etwas höher. 
Hat das vielleicht schon jemand geschafft?
Die Jungs wären für eine Lösung dankbar.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## Full Flavor (3 Mai 2008)

Da hätte ich auch gleich noch ne Frage:

Ich habe zwar Vista Ultimate auf einem meiner Rechner, aber die 64 bit version (mein chef wollte das halt so) ich hab den rechner noch nicht benutzt da ich bisher überall gelesen hab das der Simatic Manager nur unter 32 bit läuft.
Ist das so, bzw hat sich daran vielleicht was geändert???

ich hab mir überlegt das ich vielleicht virtual PC, oder ein anderes Programm, installiere und wenn das geht da ein 32 bit system drauf mach. Ich kann mich mit diesen Programmen aber nicht wirklich aus kann ich dort ein 32 bit system reinladen kannt sich da jemand aus


----------



## adiemus84 (4 Mai 2008)

Servus,

Ich gehe ebenfalls davon aus, dass Step7 nicht unter 64Bit Vista läuft, da es unter 32Bit ja noch nicht mal rund läuft (Kompatibilitätsmodus) oder wie immer der auch heißt. Wenn du PLCSIM verwenden möchtest, so bist du auf Administratorrechte angewiesen. 

Seit Step7 V 5.4 SP3.1 kommt man nun leichter mit PLCSIM Online. Häufige Fensterwechsel sind nicht mehr nötig. Allerdings läuft der ganze scheiß weiterhin nur als Administrator. 

Wie immer gilt natürlich beim installieren einer Siemens Software (vor allem beim Simatic Manager) ein Image anzufertigen, da bei solch einer Software die Gefahr eines zerstörten Betriebssystemes sehr groß ist.

Nach der Installation von SP3.1 funktionierte bei mir PLCSIM nicht mehr. CPU ging beim öffnen von PLCSIM sofort auf RUN. Übertragen von Bausteinen war nicht möglich. Nach zurückspielen eines Images und einem 2. Versuch klappte dann alles.

Dass mit der VirtualMachine ist eine super Idee und würde mich auch brennend interessieren. Ich war nämlich auch schon kurz davor, es mal zu testen, hab es dann aber doch nicht getan. Was vor allem interessant ist, wäre wie es mit den Schnittstellen aussieht -also ob man auch real auf die CPU's zugreifen kann.


----------



## Full Flavor (4 Mai 2008)

adiemus84 schrieb:


> Dass mit der VirtualMachine ist eine super Idee und würde mich auch brennend interessieren. Ich war nämlich auch schon kurz davor, es mal zu testen, hab es dann aber doch nicht getan. Was vor allem interessant ist, wäre wie es mit den Schnittstellen aussieht -also ob man auch real auf die CPU's zugreifen kann.



Ja aber kennt sich jemand mit virtual PC aus oder anderen Programmen. geht das überhaupt auf einem 64 Bit system ein virtuelles 32 bit system erstellen. ich denke nicht das es dann Probleme mit dem zugriff auf die CPU gibt ich kann ja auch (meines wissens) einstellen das ich ins internet komme, als muss ich ja auch in andere Netze kommen, bzw andere Schnittstellen freigeben.

Wie gesagt reine theorie


----------



## MTec (5 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

mit VMWare kann man auf einem 64Bit-Hostsystem ein 32Bit Gastsystem betreiben.
Auch funktioniert die Kommmunikation vom virtuellen Gastsystem zur "reellen" CPU. Einzige Bedingung ist die Kommunikation über Ethernet oder MPI/DP USB-Adapter.
Da VMWare die Hardware nur emuliert, werden z.B. integrierte CP's von Programmiergeräten ziemlich sicher nicht funktionieren. USB-Treiber können aber jederzeit eingebunden werden.

Viele Grüße
MTec


----------



## Hans.S (24 August 2009)

Eine blöde Frage?
Was ist bitte eine VMware (Virtual Machine)
ein zweites Betriebssystem oder?


mfg.Hans


----------



## OHGN (24 August 2009)

Hans.S schrieb:


> Eine blöde Frage?
> Was ist bitte eine VMware (Virtual Machine)
> ein zweites Betriebssystem oder?
> 
> ...


VMware ist, wie der Name schon sagt, eine virtuelle Maschine.

Also ein softwaremäßig emulierter Computer, der auf deinem PC läuft und auf dem Du ein zweites Betriebssystem Deiner Wahl betreiben kannst.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VMware


----------



## maxi (24 August 2009)

Vielleicht könnt ihr es mal testen die ganze Software mit Win2k oder WinXP Emuliert zu starten. Bei Win Vista lässt sich unter den Eigenschaften der auszuführenden Startdatei diese Emulation einstellen.

Hoffe ist vielleicht hilfreich,

Grüße Christian


----------



## knarf (24 August 2009)

Hallo Hans.S,
eine virtuelle Maschine ist eine softwaremäßige Nachbildung eines Hardwarerechners auf Deinem PC. In einem Windows-Fenster startet also ein Rechner, mit eigenem BIOS u.s.w. . Das Betriebssystem dieses virtuellen Rechners muß nicht identisch mit dem Hauptbetriebssystem des Hardwarerechners sein. Zur Erstellung einer virtuellen Maschine von der Firma VMWare benötigt man die Software VMWare-Workstation (ca.150€).
Die erzeugte virtuelle Maschine ist dann nur eine riesige Datei, die den gesamten Softwarerechner enthält. Diese Datei kann auf einen USB-Stick oder andere Rechner gespielt werden. Zum Ablaufen dieses Softwarerechners braucht man den VMWare-Player welcher kostenlos von VMWare heruntergeladen werden kann (ähnlich Acrobat Reader). Dieser virtuelle Rechner kann die Hardware (Netzwerkkarten des realen Hardwarerechner verwenden). Verwendet man zum Online gehen an die SPS die Ethernet-Adapter z.B. von IBH kann man aus der VM mit der SPS kommunizieren. Das habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.
Virtuelle Maschinen sind genial. Ich surfe z.B. mit einer immer im Internet. Viren interessieren mich dann nicht mehr.

Gruß Frank


----------



## t-poke (26 August 2009)

Also Siemens läuft nicht unter einer 64Bit Vista. Aber in einem Virtual PC (Achtung richtige Version laden und dann ein XP-Pro simulieren) geht das schon. Schnittstellen gehen halt nur eingeschränkt (Netzwerk) aber besser als nix!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hans.S (27 August 2009)

Bei mir läuft die Version V5.4 incl. SP3 unter Vista Buisnes einwandfrei.:-D

mfg.Hans


----------



## t-poke (27 August 2009)

32 oder 64 bit?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hans.S (27 August 2009)

32 Bit !

mfg.Hans


----------



## t-poke (27 August 2009)

Das tut's bei mir auch! Habe mir leider erst ein 64-bit version geholt. Um diese ging es ja wohl auch beim Themenstart.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Question_mark (27 August 2009)

*Business und Ultimate*

Hallo,



			
				Earny schrieb:
			
		

> Warum benötigt STEP7 eigentlich die Vista-Business- oder Vista-Ultimate-Versionen?



Weil nur in diesen Versionen bestimmte Funktionalitäten (Message Queuing etc.) im Betriebssystem vorhanden sind, die den *vollen* Funktionsumfang von STEP7 ermöglichen. 
Das war aber auch schon unter XP so, da war dann halt XP Professional erforderlich.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## GobotheHero (28 August 2009)

Unter Vista lief bei mir auch die Step7v5.4. Ich musste nur ein Update der Datenbank zusätzlich installieren.
Als es aber dann etwas komplizierter wurde und NetPro mit reinspielte und die Konsistenzprüfung gebraucht wurde und ich WinCC flex integriert habe ergaben sich sofort unlösbare Probleme.
Diese existierten nicht auf einem XP-Rechner.
Ich habe mir dann eine VM installiert mit XP und alles läuft nun normal.
Hostsystem ist Vista.

Gruß Gobo


----------



## Hans.S (28 August 2009)

*Betriebssysteme*
Ab STEP 7 V5.4 SP3 werden auch die Betriebssysteme MS Windows Vista 32 Business und Ultimate unterstützt.

mfg.Hans


----------



## Earny (29 August 2009)

Hallo,
laut Siemens-Kompatibilitätsliste ist STEP7 V5.4SP3 nicht für Vista Home und Vista Home Premium freigegeben.
Da man als Student während der Ausbildung aber nicht so tief ins System einsteigt, wie dies im betrieblichen Alltag schon eher mal vorkommt, kann man, insbesondere wenn man mangels finanzieller Masse ohnehin keine andere Wahl hat, schon mal ausprobieren, nicht offiziell freigegebene Kombinationen aus Betriebssystem und STEP7-Version auszutesten. Um es kurz zu machen, 5 bis 6 Studierende haben Ihr STEP7 V5.4SP3 auf Vista Home Premium (32) installiert und beim Arbeiten mit STEP7 keinerlei Probleme bekommen. Einige setzen auch VMWare ein.
Mittlerweile hat sich die Situation wieder geändert. Da wir jetzt auch mit WinCC flexible 2008 arbeiten, geht Vista Home Premium nicht mehr. Bleibt die Variante mit VMWare und zwei Betriebssystemen. Wer kann, kehrt zurück zu XP Prof SP2 oder SP3. Da funktioniert alles problemlos. Allerdings kann nicht jeder auf seinem Laptop, der mit Vista ausgeliefert wurde, XP zum Laufen bringen. Es kommt wohl vor, dass keine passenden Treiber für die eingebaute Rechnerhardware unter Xp zur Verfügung stehen.

Gruß
Earny


----------

